# Myrtle Beach Restaurants



## kasowell (Mar 29, 2006)

Where is a must eat place in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## David10225 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm going to be there Easter week and also am interested in suggestions...especially for Easter Brunch...


----------



## nicklinneh (Mar 29, 2006)

i've just been to MB. don't go to Bodo's German Rest.; it's musty and overpriced for what you get. We didn't go to Chuck's in N. MB but it was supposed to have a great steak reasonable. Immediately N. of hotel row on the beach side of Ocean Blvd there is a seafood restaurant that was well recommended; we went up there at lunch but there was a line of 30 at 11:30. Good Luck.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

We enjoyed the Key West Grill at Broadway at the Beach so much we ate there twice in our two week trip.  Awesome Shecrab soup!

Also, thanks to those on this board who helped out with the suggestion to visit the Biltmore Estate on our extra day in Charlotte.  This place was unbelievable and I can't wait to go back to see the grounds during better weather - it tried to snow on us!

Enjoy Myrtle Beach,

LeAnn


----------



## shagnut (Mar 29, 2006)

My two favs are the Sea Captains House and Pier 14. I can only afford the Sea Captains house at lunch.  My co worker recommends The Parson's Table in Calabash/Little River.  

For good homecookin or sea food try Hoskins on Main St in No Myrtle Beach.
shaggy


----------



## Flo (Mar 29, 2006)

Parson's Table is one of our favorites and you can get a certificate from Restaurant.com
I recommend making reservations because it can get really busy at times.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 29, 2006)

Try Divines or Bovines in Murrells Inlet.  Divines is seafood that I highly recommend and Bovines is beef.  They sit besides each other.

Parsons Table is great.

Umberto's at Barefoot Landing is great Italian.

New York Prime for my steaks.

Keywest Grill at Broadway at the Beach has a great price for Oysters during Happy Hour.


----------



## iceeu2 (Mar 30, 2006)

David, we always eat our Easter Sunday meal at Hoskins....Turkey and dressing, squash casserole, green beans, banana pudding, tea for about $6 or $7.  

However, if you want fancier for Easter Sunday, the kids have had a great Easter Brunch (and Thanksgiving, too) at Thorougbred's.


----------



## nra4usa (Mar 31, 2006)

We have been to Myrtle Beach many times and have ate at many restaurants there.  Most I do not recall as being anything special but there are a couple of restaurants that we always enjoy.

These are Crabby Mikes and the Carolina Roadhouse.

Crabby Mikes is one of those all-you-can eat seafood buffets.  The place and the choices at the buffet are very large and always busy.  The workers there are constantly re-loading the buffet stations which means is that the food is fresh.  On the day you pick to go to Crabby Mikes, definitely eat a light breakfast and skip lunch!  I think that there may be coupons in those coupon books that are all over Myrtle Beach for 3 bucks off before 3:00. 

The Carolina Roadhouse sounds like a roadside diner but it is not.  It is a nice restaurant.  The food is very good there and the salads are simply outstanding.  Get there early or you will certainly have to wait.  I can't remember if they take reservations.

Both of the above are located right in Myrtle beach.


This forum is great.  Based on the recommedation in these posts, when we arrive at MB in June, I will definitely be giving the following a try:

Parsons Table
Happy hour oysters at the  Keywest Grill (I love raw oysters & cold beer!)
Pier 14
Sea Captains house for lunch 


Thanks,

nra4usa


----------



## iceeu2 (Mar 31, 2006)

nra4usa, when we went to Key West Grill several years ago for Happy Hour oysters, you had to shuck your own. Now, when we paid the big price, they were already shucked.   That may have changed by now. Don't know where you are staying, but we have always had good luck at Rockefeller's when we wanted oysters.  You can have them raw or steamed.


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 31, 2006)

I just moved from Myrtle Beach 2 months ago (lived there for 5 years) so I'll tell you where the good places are:

Pawley's Island - Best lunch you will have is at the Caledonia Golf and Fish Club.  The view of golfers coming up the 18th trying to "Tin Cub" it and the food are excellent.  For Dinner, Go to Frank's.  Excellent food, $$$$$.

Murrell's Inlet - All the restaurants on boardwalk are very good, but a bit pricey (Dockside Dave's, Divine's, Dead Dog Saloon, etc.).  If you don't mind $15-25 plates, go a little further down to the Hot Fish Club for dinner.

Garden City/Surfside Beach - Go to Bubba's for lunch.  They have very good BBQ and fish for a reasonable price.  The White Trash salad is good.  River City Cafe is a good burger/sandwich joint and cheap - right on the beach in Surfside.  Anthony's at the corner of 17 bypass and Glenn's Bay Road for good, reasonably priced Italian.  If you like Cheesesteak's, Cheesesteak Factory on 17 Business in Surfside is right out of downtown Philadelphia.

Myrtle Beach/North Myrtle - Steaks - Greg Norman's.  Definitely hit Carolina Roadhouse - great ribs and salads.  California Dreaming is good too - a cousin of Carolina Roadhouse.

Buffet - Only go to the Seafood House on Bypass 17 and 29th Ave.  Best Crablegs in town.


Email me if you have any more questions.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 1, 2006)

David10225 said:
			
		

> I'm going to be there Easter week and also am interested in suggestions...especially for Easter Brunch...



Every Sunday including Easter Sunday, House of Blues in Barefoot Landing has a really fun and delicious Gospel Brunch, ie with live music. The made-to-order omelettes were great.

www.hob.com/venues/clubvenues/myrtlebeach/gospelbrunch.asp


----------



## David10225 (Apr 14, 2006)

<<David, we always eat our Easter Sunday meal at Hoskins....Turkey and dressing, squash casserole, green beans, banana pudding, tea for about $6 or $7. 

However, if you want fancier for Easter Sunday, the kids have had a great Easter Brunch (and Thanksgiving, too) at Thorougbred's.->>

Yum...I think we will try one of these two...THANKS!


----------



## iceeu2 (Apr 18, 2006)

David, we had our Easter dinner at Hoskins.  The coconut cake was onolicious!  Where did you end up eating?


----------



## shagnut (Apr 18, 2006)

I will be eating at Hoskins in 3 weeks!!!!! shaggy


----------



## David10225 (Apr 21, 2006)

<<David, we had our Easter dinner at Hoskins. The coconut cake was onolicious! Where did you end up eating?>>

Hey.....we drove by there Sunday evening..I think it was around 6??..and the place was closed....we were very disappointed...

But...we went there Thursday night  our last night there...and had the most plump delicious fried shrimp I've had in a long time ...topped it off with key lime pie, and peanut butter pie...yum yum....

My wife was pleased with her shrimp so the ride home was tolerable

It's been 10 years since we have been to Myrtle Beach....not too crowded (except Easter Mass!!!)..we had a good time...the Marriot was nice...but our first love remains Hilton Head...


----------



## Aldo (Apr 22, 2006)

The Plantation House is Murrell's Inlet is excellent for their lunch special, generally only two choices, and a nice set of choices for dessert.

If you like Soul Food the diner out in Andrews is the best.


----------

